

Ask HN: Are there any resources online for movie scripts? - onlyup

I was thinking of doing a small project involving the contents of movie scripts. Is there any way to get my hands on a lot of movie scripts?<p>I'm asking on HN because it's related to a project I am thinking of doing and I really have no idea where would be more appropriate to ask.
======
jfaucett
<http://www.dailyscript.com/>

~~~
onlyup
Nice! From a quick look this seems really good. Thanks.

------
seiji
John August has some scripts at <http://johnaugust.com/library> but I'm not
aware of an Internet-scale script repository.

